# My Study permit visa refused



## krama249 (Jul 6, 2016)

My study permit visa has been refused due to selection of non related course to my previous education. In 2005 i completed my post graduation in Microbiology and then worked as a Microbiologist in pharmacetical company for 5 years and then i left my job contined my career as a videographer for 5 years now i selected a course that is diploma in tv broadcasting at canada my visa has been refused, visa officer said that there is no relation between your course, previous studies and experience. next time if i chose Microbiology related course what visa officer may think? how i have to chose my course please guide me.

:juggle:

:noidea:


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Why would you apply to come here to study microbiology if you want to work in another field? Are you just using a study permit as a means to get into Canada rather than for an opportunity to study?


----------



## kanadanicht (Aug 18, 2016)

krama249 said:


> visa officer said that there is no relation between your course, previous studies and experience. next time if i chose Microbiology related course what visa officer may think? how i have to chose my course please guide me.


I'm wondering if the officer had multiple reasons to reject your application:

 broadcasting not related to previous studies in microbiology
 broadcasting not related to current experience in videography. 

If your field of study needs to be related to both previous studies and current work, then immigration officers would likely reject applications for *any* field of study that you might choose.


----------

